# Two Questions



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

My 65watt fixture keeps burning out bulbs. Two in a year, but the 96 watt fixture is still going great. Could something be wrong with my ballasts? Also where can i get Reflectors like the ones AHSUPPLY sells? They have not replied to my emails asking to just buy reflectors.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

They have been closed all week long I guess for easter vacation? They will reopen tomorrow morning. I would try to call them then.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

what type of ballasts and lights? there are many possibilities


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

what type of ballasts and lights? there are many possibilities


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Custom sealife lights and i am not sure on the ballasts but i think custom sea life. I like running off the 96 watts over the 50 gallon. Its been working great, but i have really crappy reflectors right now and i would like to get a great reflector if i am going to run off just the 96. Algae is much less of an issue with the 96 and the 65 watt had to be dead front so it wasn't adding much except to the foreground the whole time. I sent them another e-mail today but i will try calling them. Thank you.


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

Isn't that what killed CustomSeaLife? Bad ballasts.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

DANG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

